# Photoperiod for emersed start



## idris (9 May 2011)

Having read Tom Barr article I'm starting my new tank as emerged, before flooding the tank when the plants are established. 
What sort of photoperiod should I have for this purpose?


----------



## daniel19831123 (9 May 2011)

I had mine at 12 hour


----------



## Kazuya (6 Jun 2011)

Same here. 12 hrs sometimes 13.


----------

